# Duckweed causing tank not to cycle?



## AndyShores11 (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a 75 gallon that has been cycling (with tetras) for a little over a month. The nitrates are 20ppm, nitrites 0, ammonia .25-.5. Everything seems in order other than the ammonia. I have done water changes a couple times due to dead plant debris, thinking this would cure the am. problem... But after testing the water this morning, I thought of one possible problem. I have duckweed in there to provide some surface cover for my P once i put him in there, and some of the duckweed has brown leaves on it, not sure as to whether this is normal or if it is dead. If its dead im sure thats the problem and i'll just have to come up with a different surface plant, but I was wondering if anyone else has duckweed and if it normally looks like this?


----------



## AndyShores11 (Feb 20, 2007)

guess i should also add that i am using media in my filter from my community tank. Some of my swordgrass died when i planted it in there but ive siphoned 99% of the stuff out... I have nitrates but they dont seem to be doing their job.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

plants can inhibit the cycle because nitrifying bacteira and plants compete aganst each other for the same things. nitrogen.


----------



## AndyShores11 (Feb 20, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> plants can inhibit the cycle because nitrifying bacteira and plants compete aganst each other for the same things. nitrogen.


Yeah I knew that, but didnt figure that it would totally derail the cycling process. Should I take my plants out for a week or so? -- wow that'd be a bitch


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

no. I would leave it alone.


----------



## AndyShores11 (Feb 20, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> no. I would leave it alone.


As to the duckweed, do you have any experience with it and is it dead? I mean i'd say 80-90% of it is green, but some have brown leaves too. Even if it is dead is that enough to screw with things?


----------



## blue23 (Jan 2, 2007)

Don't do water changes while the tank is cycling, you'll only slow it down. Unless the fish are showing signs of distress


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Andy11 said:


> no. I would leave it alone.


As to the duckweed, do you have any experience with it and is it dead? I mean i'd say 80-90% of it is green, but some have brown leaves too. Even if it is dead is that enough to screw with things?
[/quote]

Yes I am cursed with DW in both my main tanks. if it is brown then it is dieing. you are probably not adding any ferts to the tank so they are most likley starved for micro nutrients. 
If it is dead and rotting then yes it can screw with your wter params in different ways.


----------



## AndyShores11 (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes I am cursed with DW in both my main tanks. if it is brown then it is dieing. you are probably not adding any ferts to the tank so they are most likley starved for micro nutrients. 
If it is dead and rotting then yes it can screw with your wter params in different ways.
[/quote]

I have been adding ferts, I guess I just suck at duckweed keeping. I think im gonna go with something else


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

If you have alot of surface movement that will kill duckweed off.


----------

